# water/meth for a daily driver??? 98 VRT



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 98 VRT jetta with a stage 2 kinetic turbo kit and will like to go water/meth stage 2 but will like to know if it is recommended for daily use. I only daily my car in spring/summer but will like it to stay reliable and fun to drive. Thanks in advance


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just because you add Water/Meth it really is'nt going to affect you daily. Just realize the more you boost the more you will have to fill the tank, and that could become alittle expensive.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Is it something you can turn off or not use while driving around town??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*

David, an engine load-based controller is critical for proper tuning and operation. These are very sophisticated switches that activate the system only when you need it (e.g. "not when driving around town"). There is no reason whatsoever to add an additional on/off switch. However, doing so is as easy as splicing one in. So, the simple answer to your question is "yes".
Btw, when installed and tuned properly water/alcohol injection will increase your engine's reliability and prolong its integrity. There are now thousands of kits in the hands of VW guys. It's hardly experimental at this point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks alot scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you send me a link too one of your kits that will fit my needs???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*

Well, there are lots of options that you could roll with. Do I assume correctly that you're looking for a high-value package that will take care of the basics? We could call that an 80% level set up. Or, are you looking for lots of bells and whistles (all of which have unique benefits and are well worth the investment if you're looking to push very hard)?
Clarify that for me and I'll be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am just looking for a kit that i can use a controller with so i can drive around town without using meth and on the track on the weekends i can turn it on and get a little more power and reliablilty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*

Sure thing. A basic Stage2 kit is what you need. What size is your turbo and how much boost are you putting out? What's your fuel injector size and what fuel pressure are they running at? Make all that clear and I can calculate/configure and then quote.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

60 trim t3/t4, #30 injectors and c2 #30 software, running 9lbs also have FMIC. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*

Okay, all you need is a Snow Stage2 kit with a 175cc nozzle. Run it at about 180psi pump pressure and you're good to go. The easy upgrade that I'd recommend is a dual nozzle set up. In that case, I'd do a 100cc + a 60cc and set the pump to around 210psi. We do have a TB plate kit for your VR6, but it's not up on the website. So, if you're interested, please let me know.


----------



## Bo0sted_Rafi (Feb 24, 2009)

You also can use a boost pressure switch. You can adjust when in the boost range you want to activate and thats it. I bought one in ebay for less than 20 bucks and works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bo0sted_Rafi)*

A boost pressure switch only does off/on control. This will work when the system is dialed in to work within only a very narrow boost range -especially with a tiny turbo or SC. Let's say... 5psi across 2k rpms or something. When you've got a wider engine load range this makes about as good sense as on/off fuel injection. No matter what a controller that varies spray volume with engine load is going to deliver the most gains and smoothest power/torque output.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: water/meth for a daily driver??? 98 VRT (scrubinadub)*

.


----------



## racerx215600 (Mar 24, 2007)

what is the perk of running water meth over/ nos if im and do i have to change anything in the software i am running a gt35r with 60lb injectors a c2 stage 3 soft ware and looking to boost around 20-25 psi. i want to be able to boost and not pull from this all the time to toggle it on and off from in the car. can anyone help me please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (racerx215600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerx215600* »_what is the perk of running water meth over/ nos

The two have absolutely nothing in common. Nitrous Oxide is a means to chemically achieve what a turbocharger does mechanically. That is, to force more oxygen into the combustion chamber where it can be combined with extra fuel to produce more power than the engine could make otherwise. Meanwhile, water/alcohol injection accomplishes two main goals. It substantially cools the intake air (like or better than an intercooler) and also bumps up the octane rating (as does race fuel).
Again, nitrous and water/alky are completely different animals and should be considered/implemented accordingly. With that said, running WAI and nitrous *together* makes a helluva lot of sense. The first tames the second.

_Quote, originally posted by *racerx215600* »_do i have to change anything in the software

No software tweeks are required to realize benefits from WAI. However, advancing the ignition timing does absolutely increase torque. Alternately (or simultaneously) you can turn up the boost pressure with increased safety margin. That's where the real fun is.










_Quote, originally posted by *racerx215600* »_i want to be able to boost and not pull from this all the time to toggle it on and off from in the car.

After installing and tuning one of these systems, you'll be able to run substantially more boost while increasing safety. The controller handles the on/off functionality. So, it's largely a set it/forget it type of mod. That is... aside from keeping the tank full.
You're welcome to give me a call if you'd like even more info: 856.456.3335. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerx215600 (Mar 24, 2007)

So i wouldnt have to change the timing i could just push more boost to compinsate the extra octane? How much boost on average? is there any other precautions i should prep the engine for to prepare for wai?


----------



## racerx215600 (Mar 24, 2007)

plus is there a way to purchase threw local stores the wai mixture or to mix the materials together ones self and if so what amount of ingrediants?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (racerx215600)*

windshield wiper fluid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (racerx215600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerx215600* »_So i wouldnt have to change the timing i could just push more boost to compinsate the extra octane? How much boost on average? is there any other precautions i should prep the engine for to prepare for wai?

Every situation is different, but an engine that's pinging at say... 20psi could see 25 before it returns. That's a huge over-generalization, though. There's nothing you need to do to the engine to prepare it for WAI. Just add it, tune it, reduce stress, have fun, and repeat.

_Quote, originally posted by *racerx215600* »_plus is there a way to purchase threw local stores the wai mixture or to mix the materials together ones self and if so what amount of ingrediants?

The best best is to grab a gallon of distilled water (never tap) and mix it with HEET-brand gas tank anti-freeze (99.9% methanol /.01% water). Blue windshield washer fluid is also usable, but the methanol content is only going to be about 10 - 20% depending on the locality. So, you'd want to spike it with HEET anyway. A 50/50 mix is going to work best on average across the widest range of environmental conditions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

scott, you are the water-methanol genius


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Scott, or any other w/m know it alls, I am putting a 3076 turbo on my 1.8t and i'm about to send in my ecu to unitronic. It's a 630 tune-I want a simple pimple w/m setup. What would you suggest? 2 additional questions-1-should I tell uni to advance my timing in the flash or should I wait to do that myself? 2-I'm under the impression that the only "safe" place to inject w/m is pre tb because the meth will burn off in the cylinders and nothing will be exposed to the meth's corrosive effects, correct? ex. I've heard of some people doing pre ic but that doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo2.24.1990* »_I want a simple pimple w/m setup. What would you suggest?

Do a Stage2 kit with MAP control. Place a single nozzle at the TB and you're DONE "simple pimple" style.









_Quote »_2 additional questions-1-should I tell uni to advance my timing in the flash or should I wait to do that myself?

If it was me, I'd prefer to do this myself. However, you'd be wise to discuss the matter with Unitronic. 

_Quote »_2-I'm under the impression that the only "safe" place to inject w/m is pre tb because the meth will burn off in the cylinders and nothing will be exposed to the meth's corrosive effects, correct?

Mmm... the best place to put the nozzle is just after the TB. That way it doesn't get saturated with fluid (which can short out the DBW circuitry in extreme cases).

_Quote »_ex. I've heard of some people doing pre ic but that doesn't make sense to me...

You are thinking about this correctly. Anybody that mounts a nozzle before the IC deserves to have their tuning liscense revoked.







Nozzles ONLY go after the intercooler. There are no exceptions whatsoever.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about nozzle size, and would a 2nd nozzle after the ic be worth my time? I'm thinking about those hot summer days+a big turbo= some heat soak.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*

A dual nozzle set up is always best for doing maximum cooling as well as octane boost. You wanted it "simple", though. So, I didn't mention that before. As for nozzle sizing, what's your expected peak boost level? Also, keep in mind that the various manufacturers out there rate their nozzles totally differently. My recommendations would work with the kits that we provide but not necessarily others, etc.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

around 27-30 psi i would think. Would the single nozzle give me a little of both worlds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*

A single nozzle positioned midway between the IC and the TB will give you a compromise of both cooling and octane boost. (Dual nozzles at either end will provide maximum cooling and octane boost.) As for nozzle calculation, you're welcome to give me a call to discuss: 856.456.3335. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mpatterson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not sure if heet is alot cheeper down in the states then it is in canada, but up here, i've found that buying a gallon jug of methal hydrate and mixing that 1-1 with a gallon of distilled water gives you the best bang for your buck, a small bottle of heet here is the same price as a full gallon of no name pure meth.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (mpatterson)*

Where r u getting methal hydrate ?


----------

